# Mare showing herself?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your mare is apparently a hussy of the first order when she's in season.

A lot of mares present to ANYTHING living, in the hopes of gettin' some bow chicka bow bow. :rofl:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Your mare is apparently a hussy of the first order when she's in season.
> 
> A lot of mares present to ANYTHING living, in the hopes of gettin' some bow chicka bow bow. :rofl:


 
Could NOT have put it better myself.

Alls I can say is when brushing her tail, beware of any.. substances :lol:

Some mares go for anything that moves. Literally. You just got lucky that your mare isn't fussy :rofl:


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Your mare is apparently a hussy of the first order when she's in season.
> 
> A lot of mares present to ANYTHING living, in the hopes of gettin' some bow chicka bow bow. :rofl:




Oh, she's definitely a hussy alright! And witchy when in heat! Looks like she was blessed with that extra kick of hormones...lucky me 

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Could NOT have put it better myself.
> 
> Alls I can say is when brushing her tail, beware of any.. substances :lol:
> 
> Some mares go for anything that moves. Literally. You just got lucky that your mare isn't fussy :rofl:


It's funny how stallions are opposite. They go for the thing with the least resistence! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never owned or really been around a mare. This new horse I just got is my first. I had heard the term marish, but figured it meant they were crabby, Holly cow, I seriously am not old enough to be seeing this. My horse isnt crabby, if anything she is the extreme opposite, ETREMELY friendly to anything that moves and alot of things that dont move.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my barn owner used to breed a few mares every year. She had shy mares that had to be right beside the stallion before they would show, and ones like your mare. There was one paint mare that spent the day showing her self off to the fence post. oye.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

For those of you who have mares that show themselves to anyone/anything, where are they in pecking order in herd? I am wondering if there is any connection between this and pecking order. My mare is usually low in pecking order so wouldn't it make sense that she present herself to anything? A high mare would only present herself to the high stallion or anything higher than her...she would never go to the lowest gelding. A low mare would present to anything just to get the chance to breed. Just a thought...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Naw, that's not how it works, Kelly. It just depends on the mare and how her temperament is during her heat cycle.

Since horses don't use a pecking order when it comes to breeding, every mare gets bred whether or not she's high ranking. They're not like wolves, where only the alpha pair breeds.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

The alpha mare where I board just spent last week desperately trying to entice my gelding. She is definitely the TOP of the pecking order and anyone who might think of questioning that is presented with 2 flying back feet. They have separate turnouts so he spent a lot of time on the OTHER side of his. Had no idea what was with the hussy that wouldn't leave him alone!


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

That makes sense. Plus herd dynamics are constantly changing and when my mare is in heat she very well may be top (she obviously thinks she is as she only really challenges me when she is in heat). Although, as you said, it doesn't really matter with mares. I guess it'd be more the geldings/stallions because I know a high gelding or stallion will NOT let a low gelding/stallion mate with his mare while she is in heat (even though she may entice the low guy to do so). In domesticated situations I guess herd dynamics get a little funky.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly22790 said:


> For those of you who have mares that show themselves to anyone/anything, where are they in pecking order in herd? I am wondering if there is any connection between this and pecking order. My mare is usually low in pecking order so wouldn't it make sense that she present herself to anything? A high mare would only present herself to the high stallion or anything higher than her...she would never go to the lowest gelding. A low mare would present to anything just to get the chance to breed. Just a thought...


Naw.......you are WAY over thinking this.

It is just a horse thing.

That is why over the years I learned there is nothing like a great performance gelding.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you ever observed a cat in heat, OP? Same thing - it has nothing to do with respect, nothing to do with leadership and nothing to do with anyone's "place" in the pecking order. It has EVERYTHING to do with raging hormones creating an urge to entice any and every object she encounters to give her some lovin'


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so glad I have a gelding. This is the funniest thread I have read on the forum. So far.....


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I am so glad I have a gelding. This is the funniest thread I have read on the forum. So far.....


Ah, yes, but geldings come with the lovely gift of "the bean" - also good for some wonderful stories :lol:


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

OP i'm glad you asked this because i was wondering the same thing the other day when my mares were all over each other nibbling, peeing, rubbing.... lol. I have never owned 2 mares at once and was a bit confused by what i was seeing hahah


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a mare and she doesn't show any signs really unless you really pay attention, but a friend gave me a mare and the very next day she was all over the place urinating, winking and squirting at anything vertical lol She was practically french kissing my haflinger lol I felt like I was watching a dirty movie ;-)


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I can definitely relate OP! My mare is the definition of a hussy and she has been ever since she was two years old. It is so embarrassing to watch her! At the last stable we boarded at people would have whole conversations in the isle-ways about what she had been doing to their geldings! O.O She also gets very interested in the other mares when _they_ are in heat.

She will present and pee for anything and everything, even her worst enemy Lena whom she hates with all her heart. This mare has beaten her up so many times, but my ridiculous horse still pees and squeals for her when there's a fence in the way. Fortunately, she has never done this to me or to inanimate objects. I guess I should count myself lucky! 

Hehe, anybody wanna trade for a nice, calm gelding?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

My BO used to have a mare that would back up to the pence post and...er...rub her bum on it. Did it so much she pushed the post over and it had to be replaced lol:lol:. I am still on the fence about the geldings vs mares debate, I feel like such a pervert when I clean my boys daddy parts! And WITHOUT fail, someone always shows up when I'm forearm deep...:shock:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****, Funny thread. I am so glad my mare doesn't change in personality when she's in heat. I rarely know when she is in heat. *Thank You God for small favors*


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I had a mare that would be very obvous when she was in heat, squatting/peeing/winking.. .but the funniest thing whas when she would back up to the geldings and back them all over the pasture begging.... 

The looks on their faces when she first started each cycle was great! I just thought all mares were basically like this..

I now have a mare that I cannot tell, unless I watch VERY close, when she is in heat!
Just like female humans... each one is different, and the hormones effect them differently!

Rhonda


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine is beyond a hussy in heat. There are geldings over her fence now and she spends the day with her butt pressed up against it with her tail in the air. The geldings were slightly interested in a "Oh, what's this?" kind of way. :lol: Last year, she and a mare over the fence would always go into heat at the same time and would wink/squirt at each other over the fence. le sigh.

Unfortunately, I also get mood swings. ugh. One day, I'll have a tired, lazy horse who I have to about smack to get anything faster than a slow plod. The next day, I'll get a cranky one that is thoroughly offended when asked to move. Always a surprise..


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I <3 my gelding!


----------

